# What do you have to do an SA trade test with??



## michelle (Nov 15, 2005)

On another SA thread it became important to consider doing a trade test again to test post BS  options. When we did the previous test, we didnt really have enough participation to come to any conclusions. If we were to do it after the holidays, would you be able to contribute? Please list what you have available to trade with, including the information:

Resort name
CG/RID/Standard
Season
Size
When banked (i.e. pre or post BS (22 May 2005) )

(Note: no one has offered to actually compile the results, plus it has not been determined what areas we will test for... this is just to see if we would have enough resorts to make it a worthwhile effort. If so, results will be posted on the Sightings board)



I have:
Place on the Bay
GC
Red
2 bed
banked pre BS

Strand Pavilion
GC
Red
3 bed
banked post BS

PS for those who do not know what BS is, here is an explanation by *Janie* in another SA thread:

_RCI was down for maintenance all weekend, and when it came back up, South Africa had been integrated into the mainframe database. You might notice that you can now search for SA online--whereas before all requests had to go through a "specialist".

Madge confirmed that trading power for SA weeks is now calculated based on the same supply/demand/VEP formula that all other weeks use.

It was coined "black sunday" by a TUGger who noticed that his trading power on newly deposited weeks went down._


----------



## kwilson (Nov 15, 2005)

Durban Sands
Standard
Red
1BR
post BS

Can't do it until 2nd week in January, but agree it needs to be done.


----------



## Tomg (Nov 15, 2005)

I have two weeks banked.

Hartenbos
Red, Standard
2 BR
Banked Pre-BS

Sanboanni
Red, Gold Crown
2BR
Banked Post BS


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Nov 15, 2005)

Lowveld Lodge, 2 bedroom, banked in January for 06 year, think it is week 36.
Liz


----------



## zzcn69 (Nov 17, 2005)

Sudwala, std., red, banked preBS
Club Hacienda, std., red banked preBS


----------



## Sue S (Nov 17, 2005)

*Lowveld Lodge*

Lowveld Lodge
2-bed
Red
Standard resort
Banked post BS


----------



## DorotaG (Nov 17, 2005)

I have Sudwala, 
March 9,2007 use week (pink?), 
1 bdrm, 
banked October 2005 (post BS)


----------



## vincenton (Nov 17, 2005)

I have..

Kagga Kamma
9/2007 Red week,
RID resort.

Vincent.


----------



## Aldo (Nov 18, 2005)

Sudwala, peak, banked pre-BS.

Sudwala, peak, banked post-BS.


Neither one pulls much of anything.  As a government employee, I can go to www.getravelop.com and rent all the weeks RCI says Sudwala doesn't have the trading power to get, for $264, which is only slightly more than the M/F at Sudwala.


----------



## Joe L (Nov 24, 2005)

Lowveld Lodge
Standard
Red
2 bed
banked pre BS (over a year out)


----------



## LisaH (Nov 24, 2005)

I have 2007 Glenmore Sands, studio, peak week #25, banked post BS.


----------



## jwcoleman (Nov 24, 2005)

Kruger Park Lodge
GC
Red
2 bed
banked pre BS


----------



## michelle (Nov 29, 2005)

At this stage we need a few mere resorts in order to do comparisons...

So far we have

2 Gold Crowns post BS, 1 RID post BS, and 3 standards post BS... not enough to draw any type of conclusion...

Anyone else out there who can participate? Especially with deposits made after BS....


----------



## DianeH (Nov 29, 2005)

How about a Durban Sands week 30 Post BS? I can tell you right now that it trades exactly the same as my pre-BS though.

Diane


----------



## vincenton (Nov 29, 2005)

I have a few more weeks just deposit into RCI.

Castleburn
3BR, RED
GC
post BS

Vincent.


----------



## JLB (Nov 29, 2005)

If anyone needs it I have the results of one done a couple years ago, with the different resorts ranked in the _clumpings_ at that time.  You could see how things might have changed.

I don't know if it is one saved on the Sightings Board because haven't looked a them.

What if you tried to get the same resorts/weeks to do the same searches again?


----------



## Dunk (Dec 7, 2005)

Michelle, is there a date/time scheduled for this trade test yet?
Thanks


----------



## Diane (Dec 7, 2005)

I have a 2 BR Seapointer, deposited post-BS.  Not sure if it is red or peak, but can find out before any test.

Diane


----------



## michelle (Dec 8, 2005)

Dunk said:
			
		

> Michelle, is there a date/time scheduled for this trade test yet?
> Thanks



No, nothing is scheduled.... I was just trying to see if we even have enough resorts to start drawing conclusions... I realize that what might be availalbe one day, might be tied up in an exchange the next, but wanted to get a feeling for what is available.

If anyone here feels we should just go ahead and do a test anyway, speak up and we can decide on the details.


----------



## vincenton (Dec 8, 2005)

I have several SA resorts, but only two banked with RCI currently. I do however have several different banked weeks at the same resort.

So count me in if you wanting a SA test run.

Vincent.


----------



## decolady424 (Jan 3, 2006)

I have two Sudwala weeks banked, post BS, one white 1BR and one red 1Br.


----------



## kwilson (Jan 8, 2006)

I still think a test would be worthwhile. I also would suggest we start a new thread to announce the test.


----------



## Dottie (Jan 8, 2006)

I have a Glenmore Sands studio deposited BS and the trade power seems to be pretty good

Dottie


----------



## northwoodsgal (Jan 9, 2006)

I own one red Durban Sands, but won't have a week deposited until late March.  Everything else has been already exchanged.


----------



## History Horn (Jan 11, 2006)

I have a Champagne Sports Resort

2BR GC Red
Spacebanked January of '05

I don't mind using it to participate in a trade test.


----------



## Malane (Jan 19, 2006)

*2 weeks*

I have a 1-BR Mt. Amanzi Red float week post-BS and a 1-BR Dikhololo pre-BS.  I have just recently made a pre-BS last minute trade into a very desirable area at peak times with Amanzi.

I am happy to do a test.

Ryan


----------



## Rmelnyk (Jan 20, 2006)

I have 2 Castleburn weeks banked-2 bedrooms-week 7...
Seems they do not pull as well as usual...
Roman


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 21, 2006)

I have three weeks banked at LaLucia Sands, 3 bedrom, RID, all November weeks, two of them banked well over a year out.


----------



## firecracker (Jan 23, 2006)

Suntide Beach
2-bed
Red
Standard resort
Banked within the past 2 months.

Willing to participate in the test trade.

Lisa


----------



## skimble (Jan 26, 2006)

I have two:
a blue Silversands week
and a prime Seaviews, SA week.


----------



## dundey (Jan 27, 2006)

2BR Glenmore Sands - Peak
3BR La Rochelle - RID, High week
1 BR Knysna Chalets - Peak

All 3 tend to trade about the same, even post BS


----------



## JLB (Jan 27, 2006)

If you do a trade test, would anyone object to me tossing in an inexpensive domestic week with a low annual fee, something comparable money-wise to an SA?

Then you could have a domestic benchmark.

I will not identify it as I don't believe it is wise to do so.


----------



## dundey (Jan 27, 2006)

To be a useful "benchmark" it would need to be identified, no?


----------



## guitarlars (Jan 27, 2006)

*7 weeks available 3 pre 4 post*

I have the following:

Sudwalla 1 bed - Pre BS - Red
Sudwalla 1 bed - Pre BS - White
Sudwalla 1 bed - Post BS - Red
Sudwalla 1 bed - Post BS - White
Seapointer 2 bed - Pre BS - Red
Seapointer 2 bed - Post BS - Red (two units)

Always subject to change if I see someplace I have to go ....

Lars


----------



## JLB (Jan 27, 2006)

dundey said:
			
		

> To be a useful "benchmark" it would need to be identified, no?




_*No*_ would be right.


----------



## History Horn (Jan 30, 2006)

Then don't throw it in.  It doesn't really help to analyze the data and compare when you can't compare specific resorts.

Just start a seperate thread after the test to tell all (except the name of course) about an unnamed domestic resort, that fits the basic description of a SA resort, and how it compares to the recently completed trade test.  I'm not sure how helpful that would be, but you could do it that way.


----------



## dundey (Jan 31, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> _*No*_ would be right.



NO POINT including it without knowing the week & resort.

And why would it "not be wise to identify the resort"?


----------



## JLB (Jan 31, 2006)

After what I've seen the last 7 or 8 years (I administered the first renewed trading power test in 1999/2000) I would never show on the Internet what our week can pull.

I will just leave it that anyone who wants a comparison with an inexpensive, low-end, fleabag, moth-eaten, out-of-the-way, up-the-road domestic resort can email me and I'll do the searches for them.

There seems to be some interest in doing one over yonder.

www.timeshareforums.com


----------



## ehollin (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm not sure of all the BS jargon, but I have Strand Pavillion, 2 bedroom, red.  I banked it upon acquisition in April 05 or thereabouts, and again in July, and have already booked my trades.  Hope this helps with the data you are trying to collect.


----------



## JLB (Jan 31, 2006)

ehollin said:
			
		

> I'm not sure of all the BS jargon.



I resemble that statement.


----------



## Debbyd57 (Jan 31, 2006)

We have a white one bedroom Brookes Hill deposited about 10 months out.  I would be happy to participate if I don't exchange it before then.  I think I will probably have it in RCI through most of February at least.   Debby


----------

